# מנה (בטופס של ביטוח לאומי)



## LXNDR

מופיע לצד מס' תיק בטופס תביעת תשלום חוב

(תיק: (מספר כלשהו
(מנה: (מספר כלשהו יותר קצר



https://imgur.com/eOPJHBa


----------



## amikama

זה לא מונח של הביטוח הלאומי, זה פשוט מספר סידורי. Lot באנגלית.

כאשר מפיקים מסמכים באופן רציף, או כאשר מייצרים כמות גדולה של מוצרים זהים (כגון בקבוקי משקה) באותו זמן, נהוג למספר כל אחד מהם במספור רץ, וזה נקרא מנה.


----------



## Abaye

גם אני לא הכרתי. לפני שקראתי את התשובה ניחשתי שמדובר בתרגום של batch, במקום האצווה האניגמטי.
אצוה - ויקימילון


----------



## amikama

אצווה היא המספור של כל קבוצת פריטים שמיוצרת יחד. מנה היא המספור הפנימי של הפריטים באותה אצווה.


----------



## Abaye

עבורי זה לוט בערפל, אבל מורפיקס אומרים שמנה היא "כל הפריטים בקבוצה מסוימת", נשמע לי כמו חלוקת משנה (קבוצה, לא פרט) של אצווה. לזה התכוונת?


----------



## LXNDR

amikama said:


> נהוג למספר כל אחד מהם במספור רץ, וזה נקרא מנה​


​


amikama said:


> מנה היא המספור הפנימי של הפריטים באותה אצווה​



?כדי לסבר את העין, הכוונה היא שלכל פריט יש מספר מנה משלו או שכל הפריטים מאותה תפוצה נושאים אותו מספר מנה​


----------



## amikama

Abaye said:


> עבורי זה לוט בערפל, אבל מורפיקס אומרים שמנה היא "כל הפריטים בקבוצה מסוימת", נשמע לי כמו חלוקת משנה (קבוצה, לא פרט) של אצווה. לזה התכוונת?


יכול להיות שזה משתנה קצת ממקום למקום. עבדתי במפעל מיצים וזה מה שאני מכיר (או לפחות זוכר) משם.



LXNDR said:


> ?כדי לסבר את העין, הכוונה היא שלכל פריט יש מספר מנה משלו או שכל הפריטים מאותה תפוצה נושאים אותו מספר מנה​


לכל פריט מספר מנה משלו.


----------



## LXNDR

תודה, בהקשר של ביקבוק מיצים נשמע הגיוני כי כל בקבוק נפרד הוא מנה של משקה, אבל עדיין לא מסתדר לי עם מסמכים​


----------



## amikama

LXNDR said:


> תודה, בהקשר של ביקבוק מיצים נשמע הגיוני כי כל בקבוק נפרד הוא מנה של משקה


אל תתבלבל, מנה בהקשר זה היא לא כמות מדודה כמו כמות משקה בבקבוק, אלא בסה"כ מספר סידורי של פריט (שיכול להיות בקבוק, מסמך או כל דבר אחר). למה למספר סידורי קוראים "מנה"? אלוהים יודע.

על כל פנים, במקרה של המכתב מהביטוח הלאומי מדובר במספר סידורי שנועד לצרכים פנימיים של הביטוח הלאומי, וזה לא אמור לעניין אותך (בניגוד למספר התיק, למשל). אלא אם אתה עובד בביטוח הלאומי...


----------



## Abaye

לא יודע אם זה עוזר, אבל הנה מה שביטוח לאומי כותב לגבי אחת המערכות שלו. נראה לי תואם את מה שכתב @amikama:


> להלן תיאור של מהות הפעולה של המנגנון: לשם הקובץ מצטרף שדה, המכונה "מספר *מנה*" המכיל מספר סודר אותו על המערכת של נותן השירות להגדיל באחד בכל פעם שהיא שולחת ממשק חדש למערכת הסיעוד.
> אם מגיע קובץ ממשק שמספר ה*מנה* שלו אינו עוקב (גדול ב-1) אחרי מספר ה*מנה* של קובץ הממשק שקדם לו, מוחזר הקובץ לנותן השירות מבלי שרשומותיו עובדו וכאשר לתחילת שמו מצורף הטקסט:.PORTION_BAD


https://www.btl.gov.il/benefits/HozrimGimlaot/Hozrim/איגרת 407 - עדכון גרסה דיוח נוכחות.pdf


----------



## LXNDR

תודה, סגרתם לי את הפינה​


----------

